# Lost Crazy 88 I-70 in Avon



## RyanC111 (Feb 17, 2005)

*Check today's Daily . . .*

In the Town Talk section, it looks like a guy named Chris has found your boat.

His number is 716 664-0797.


----------



## Alpine Kayak (Dec 23, 2003)

Got it back today. Quite mangled from an encounter with a semi. Anyone want a sweet deal on a damaged crazy 88 6.2?

thanks


----------

